# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  आयुर्वेद और हमारा शरीर

## Teach Guru

आयुर्वेद के अनुसार हमें अपने शरीर की प्रवृति के अनुसार अपने आप को ढालना चाहिए, चाहे वह भोजन की बात हो या रहन सहन का तरीका। शरीर की प्रवति का ज्ञान होने का मतलब है अपने आप को अनेक समस्याओं से बचाना । आइये जानें यह सब कैसे संभव है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*वात पित्त और कफ को संतुलित करना*


आयुर्वेद का यह मानना है की शरीर में कोई भी तकलीफ शरीर में वात, पित्त और कफ के असंतुलन(Imbalance of Vata, Pitta, Kapha) के कारण होती है। इसलिये आयुर्वेद में वात, पित्त और कफ के संतुलन (Balance of Vat, Pitt, Kapha)पर जोर दिया जाता है।आइये जाने हम इनको कैसे संतुलित कर सकते हैं*शरीर में वात असंतुलन के लक्षण*अगर हमे निर्णय लेने में दिक्क्त होती है(Indecisive),
बार बार अपना मत बदलते है(Changeable),
चिंतित रहते है( Anxious),
नींद नहीं आती(Insomnia),
त्वचा रूखी(Dry Skin) है
और कब्ज(Constipation) की शिकायत रहती है तो हमे वात को संतुलित करने की तरफ ध्यान देना चाहिए ।
*वात को संतुलित करने के लिए (Balancing Vata)*हमे अपने भोजन में नमकीन(Salty), खट्टी(Sour)चीज़ो का सेवन करना चाहिए और मीठा(Sweet)भी खाना चाहिए।
हमे एक नियमित दिनचर्या का पालन करना चाहिए ।
रात को जल्दी सोना चहिये।
ठन्डे वातावरण से बचना चाहिए खासकर ठण्ड में ।
*शरीर में पित्त असंतुलन के लक्षण*अगर आप अपने आप को बहुत उत्तेजित(Intense) पाते है,
हर बात में नुक्ता चीनी करते है (Critical) ,
हताश(Frustrated),
भूख ज्यादा लगना (Ravenous Appetite),
और आपकी त्वचा काफी संवेदनशील(Sensitive Skin) है तो हमे पित्त को संतुलित करने की तरफ ध्यान देना चाहिए ।
*पित्त को संतुलित करने के लिए (Balancing Pitta)*हमे अपने भोजन में कड़वी(Bitter) एवं कसैली(Astringent) चीज़ो का सेवन करना चाहिए
और मीठा(Sweet), भी खाना चहिये।
अपने लिए फुर्सत के कुछ पल निकलने चाहिए।
भोजन समय पर अवश्य करें।
ठंडे वातावरण में रहे खासकर गर्मी में।
*शरीर में कफ असंतुलन के लक्षण*अगर आप को सुस्ती(Lethargic) महसूस होती हो,
हर काम धीमे करने की आदत हो(Complacent or Slow Moving),
वजन आसानी से बढ़ जाता हो(Prone to Easy Weight Gain),
कफ का जमाव महसूस हो(Congestion),
नींद ज्यादा आती हो(Oversleeping),
तैलीय त्वचा(Oily Skin) हो तो हमे कफ को संतुलित करने की तरफ ध्यान देना चाहिए।
*कफ को संतुलित करने के लिए (Balancing Kapha)*हमे अपने भोजन में तीखी(Pungent),
कड़वी(Bitter) एवं कसैली(Astringent) चीज़ो का सेवन करना चाहिए।
हमेशा नयी नयी चीजे करनी चहिये।
ज्यादा नहीं खाना चाहिए तथा नियमित व्ययाम करना चाहिए।
ठन्डे वातावरण से बचना चाहिए खासकर ठण्ड में।

----------


## Teach Guru

*कफ युक्त शरीर**कफ युक्त शरीर :* कफ युक्त शरीर के स्वामी जल और पृथ्वी होते हैं। आमतौर पर इस तरह के शरीर वाले लोगों की संख्या अधिक होती है।*बनावट :* इनके कंधे और कमर का हिस्सा अधिक चौड़ा होता है। ये अक्सर तेजी से वजन बढ़ा लेते हैं लेकिन इनमें स्टैमिना अधिक होता है। इनका शरीर मजबूत होता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*पित्त युक्त शरीर*आयुर्वेद के अनुसार, पित्त युक्त शरीर का स्वामी आग है।
*बनावट :* इस तरह के शरीर के लोग आमतौर पर मध्यम कद-काठी के होते हैं। इनमें मांसपेशियां अधिक होती हैं और इन्हें गर्मी अधिक लगती है। इनकी त्वचा कोमल होती है और इनमें ऊर्जा का स्तर अधिक रहता है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*वात युक्त शरीर*आयुर्वेद के अनुसार, वात युक्त शरीर का स्वामी वायु होता है।
*बनावट :* इस तरह के शरीर वाले लोगों का वजन तेजी से नहीं बढ़ता और ये अधिकतर छरहरे होते हैं। इनका मेटाबॉलिज्म अच्छा होता है लेकिन इन्हें सर्दी लगने की आशंका अधिक रहती है। आमतौर पर इनकी त्वचा ड्राइ होती है और नब्ज तेज चलती है।

----------


## Teach Guru

*आयुर्वेद औऱ आहार*आयुर्वेद में भोजन को स्वास्थ्य का प्रमुख तत्व माना जाता है। स्वस्थ शरीर के लिए पौष्टिक आहार एक अहम भूमिका निभाता है। आहार को तीन श्रेणियों में बांटा गया है :



*सात्विक :* कंद मूल, फल पर आधारित होता है, सबसे शुद्ध होता है, शरीर को पोषण देने में सहायता करता है, मस्तिष्क को शान्त रखता है।



*राजसिक :* पशु प्रोटीन पर आधारित होता है, मसालेदार होता है


*तामसिक :* इसमें रिफाइंड भोजन शामिल होते हैं, जो गहरे फ्राई और मसालेदार होते हैं। इनमें नमक की मात्रा भी अधिक होती है।एक अच्छा आयुर्वेदिक आहार व्यक्ति विशेष के शरीर की प्रकृति पर आधारित होता है| आयुर्वेद के अनुसार हमारा भोजन देह अनुसार होना चाहिए क्योंकि सभी पौष्टिक आहार प्रत्येक व्यक्ति के लिए लाभकारी नहीं होता।

----------


## Krishna

वाह उत्तम .....................

----------


## Kamal Ji

टीच गुरु जी एक बात 

वात प्रकृति वाले जन कामी,

कफ प्रक्रति वाले जन लोभी,

पित्त प्रकृति वाले क्रोधी जन .

मैं नही कह रहा......
रामायण में इस बात को स्पष्ट किया गया है...

काम वात कफ लोभ अपारा,
क्रोध पित्त नित छाती जारा.

----------

